
Google Makes Most of Close Ties to White House - eplanit
http://www.wsj.com/articles/google-makes-most-of-close-ties-to-white-house-1427242076
======
Pat-rights
All Google’s done are undoubtedly corruption activities, Google wouldn't do
all these just for an opportunities of being heard. We have concrete evidences
that it corrupted a California Court, [http://www.pat-
rights.com/Tse%20v%20Google.html](http://www.pat-
rights.com/Tse%20v%20Google.html), and will never able to provide its side of
story.

